# More S7 Test Mules Spied in Spain



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The guys over at quattroholic and their mediterranean spy photographer contacts have nabbed another Audi mule testing in Spain. This time around the car appears to be an S7. The car sports HN license plate (HN standing for Heilbronn, the same that's on all of Audi's Heilbronn-based test cars) and could indicate it's a quattro GmbH mule (thus RS 7), but our money is on S7 for now since that car has yet to appear. The S version is expected to bow later this year and well ahead of any RS version.










*S7 Intel Thus Far*
Nothing's changed on intel for the car's drivetrain. Expect the engine to be Audi's new 4.0T FSI biturbo V8 to the tune of 408 bhp according to leaked spec sheets from Russian market versions of the Volkswagen Group's ETKA (Elektronischer Teilekatalog) parts database.










We fully expect the S7 to look effectively like an A7 S-line only upgraded with all of the current S-car design cues. Knowing that, we've created the above render to depict this.

RS 7 power figures haven't been so exposed but similar printouts for the S8 suggest the engine will be available in at least one other tune and that's 518 hp... in the same ballpark as the last-generation RS 6.

For now, check out more of the photos of this particular S7 mule or become a fan of the S7 on Facebook after the jumps below.

* Audi S7 Spy Photos on quattroholic *

* Become a fan of the Audi S7 on Facebook *


----------

